# Real interest or polite conversation: what's the difference?



## Victor (Jan 25, 2015)

How do you tell the difference between merely polite conversation and genuine
interest in something you are saying? Do you care whether someone is really not so interested
in what you are saying or really is interested? Does it matter? Do you care?

For example co workers or acquaintances who seem interested but they are
just passing the time?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 25, 2015)

I hate it when I am talking with someone and it appears that they are not listening and then they change the subject!!!!


----------



## LadyElaine (Jan 25, 2015)

I agree. Once I was given an assignment to just listen to people. I got 3 thank yous for listening! And I noticed people talking fast because they were afraid of not being able to finish. Now that's sad. The nicest thing to do is to listen. Plus, I love hearing people's stories. That's why I love being a receptionist


----------



## Falcon (Jan 25, 2015)

When they start looking at their watches and looking around the room I think that I'd better shut up.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 26, 2015)

It can be difficult to tell if someone is truly interested in what you have to say, or if they are being polite, but things to look out for are; glazed eyes, yawns, and no questions coming from them to you to elicit more information.We all have to be polite and listen once in a while, but also we should not always hog the entire conversation, especially talk at length on just one subject.


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 27, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> I hate it when I am talking with someone and it appears that they are not listening and then they change the subject!!!! View attachment 13545



Agreed....


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Mar 5, 2017)

“Politeness is organized indifference.” 
― Paul Valéry


----------



## Deucemoi (Mar 5, 2017)

ha. Got yall beat. My old high buddy of 50 yrs owns computers, actually several. Unless he has a major problem with them he never talks about them and usually I have to fix it. Whenever I talk about computers he actually ducks his head and looks away. I think this is the most rude inconsiderate thing one could do. He says he doesnt. He had talked about cell phones in passing so I gave him one. Told him to push the red button to turn it on. He was out someplace and decided to try the phone. Pushed the red button and nothing happened. Pushed it again and same thing, so he asked someone and they told him you have to hold the button until the phone came on. Later that is what he said, "ya didnt tell me I had to hold the red button" ah come on now, is it that hard to figure out?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 6, 2017)

Victor, your post made me smile!

I used to get upset with my family and a few acquaintances that would call me and ask how I am or what I'm up to and before I could answer they were off on a story about themselves.  Now I just listen until they run out of steam.  Often times my only contribution to the conversation is _hello, I'm fine, thanks for calling,  _the  rest of the call is all about them, LOL!

These days I pretty much assume that no one is interested in what I'm saying.  That stopped about the same time the paychecks stopped, LOL!!!


----------



## dollie (Jun 27, 2017)

i agree


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 27, 2017)

Do you mean showing interest on the Forum, or off the forum in public places? 

I know they're showing *real* interest in specialized topics I introduce on this Forum when they *respond* to them.

HiDesertHal


----------



## terry123 (Jun 28, 2017)

Me three, dollie.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 28, 2017)

Rule number 1.  Never try to engage in a conversation when someone has their cell phone in their hand and eyes are focused on the screen.  

The art of conversation is changing mightily.

But it's not all that bad.  My friend and I text each other and stay in touch every day.  I think that's good.

After all.  Isn't that what we are doing here?


----------

